# Dino first bath



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

10.22.14


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Soooooooo tiny!!


----------



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes he is really little


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

He really is a cutie.


----------



## Koko_Dino14 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------

